# Alerte distance entre Apple watch et iPhone



## Bob49 (7 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il me semble avoir lu qu'il était possible de recevoir une alerte sur sa montre à partir d'une "certaine  distance" d'éloignement de l'iPhone.
Je ne sais comment retrouver la manipulation à réaliser ( programme raccourci ??, application tierce ?? )
Merci d'avance !


----------



## nicolas holzapfel (8 Octobre 2020)

Bob49 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il me semble avoir lu qu'il était possible de recevoir une alerte sur sa montre à partir d'une "certaine  distance" d'éloignement de l'iPhone.
> Je ne sais comment retrouver la manipulation à réaliser ( programme raccourci ??, application tierce ?? )
> Merci d'avance !


bonjour
si ton iphone est distant de plus de 5 mètres environ tu verra une icone rouge rectangulaire en haut de la watch
nicolas


----------



## Bob49 (8 Octobre 2020)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse ; 
Mais est-ce que c'est une fonction incluse automatiquement ou est-ce qu'il y a un paramétrage à faire ?
De plus en dehors de l'icône rouge en haut de la montre est qu'on peut avoir une vibration au poignet ?


----------

